# Nevada deer unit 271--Utah Mountain winter range?



## tweedmadsen

Hey guys,
I just found out I drew a Nevada unit 271,272 deer tag during the rifle season. The rifle hunt takes place the whole month of November. This deer unit is basically the desert units north and South of Mesquite on the Utah/Arizona border. I was wondering if any of you Southern Utah hunters familiar with the Utah Mountain area think the deer would migrate onto the Nevada side? I know when I was a teenager we would have some success catching deer migrating from Pine Valley down into the Pachoon Flats area if the snow/winter hit early.
Thanks in advance for your thoughts--
Mark


----------



## tweedmadsen

http://www.ndow.org/hunt/areas/unitmap.shtm

This map may help you see where I am talking---units 271 and 272.


----------



## goofy elk

If you were talkin 114/115 or 231 on the Utah/Nevada boarder I could help you more..

Can tell you this much, I've watched the deer poor off 115 in November,,,,,,,
And I did drive through 271/272 a few days ago going to Mesquite,,,
I've actually considered putting in there,,If it were my tag I would hunt 272 hard
around thanksgiving ......I think it has the potential for a good one.

I'd sure love to hear how you do on the hunt,,,,,Good luck.


----------



## tweedmadsen

Thanks Goofy. 

Let me know if anyone else has a take on this area.............


----------

